# komputer nagle się wyłącza

## Kabraxis

Witam, mam laptopa i od kilku dni dzieje się z nim coś bardzo dziwnego... nagle podczas działania się wyłącza w taki sposób jakby nagle przestał do niego dopływać prąd czyli poprostu pyk i już, a nie że się system zamyka czy coś.

Odrazu odpowiadam na pytanie jeśli znajdzie się jakiś uważny czytelnik forum, że jeszcze nie zdążyłem wprowadzić zmian zarządzania energia z innego posta nawet w najmniejszym stopniu i całe szczęście bo tak myślałbym, że to jest przyczyną...

Co jest zgrane? Mam go ponad pół roku i nigdy mi tak nie robił!

Co może być przyczyną? Gdzie szukać? To mnie porządnie martwi, boje się o swój sprzęt...

----------

## milu

Przetestuj go na wszystkie możliwe sposoby - np. na noc zapuść memtest'a i zobaczy czy się wyłączy etc. może to wada tego sprzętu i padło mu coś na płycie?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Jaki laptop?

Czy dzieje się tak tylko pod linuksem?

Czy naładowana bateria w tym czasie siedzi w środku?

Zauważyłeś jakieś prawidłowości?

Moja znajoma miała podobnie ze swoim Acerem. Na początku wydawało się jej, że moze to być spowodowane przegrzewaniem się procka podczas kompilacji Gentoo. Jednak potem okazało się, że podobnie dzieje się i na nieobciążonym Windowsie. Winnym okazał sie zasilacz. Wystarczyło go wymienić i wszystko gra.   :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

Mam to samo z Toshibą Satellite. Po prostu się przegrzewa gdy system ostro emerguje a ja go normalnie używam. Szczególnie gdy trzymam go na kolanach.

Ma to związek także z tym, że standardowo - bez instalowania ACPI - zarówno procek jak i grafika (szczególnie jeśli jest jedna z lepszych) chodzą na maksymalnych obrotach. Mam dwa systemy - obciążenie mogę mierzyć przykładając rekę do wylotu. Pod XP jest chłodny - nawet gdy pracuję w Eclipsie zajmującym dobre 200MiB RAM, słuchając muzyki itd. (dopóki nie zacznę 20 minutowej kompilacji służbowego projektu). Natomiast pod Gentoo (nie mam ACPI) nawet wygaszacz ekranu (bez GL) potrafi go rozgrzać do czerwoności.

Jeśli to będzie to - nie znalazłem rozwiązania. Pewnie pomógłby dobry konfig ACPI. ale póki co przy emergowaniu trzymam laptopa na parapecie. (Najprostsze rozwiązania najlepsze!  :Wink:  )

----------

## 13Homer

Ja mam Acera (5012) i dzieje się u mnie podobnie. Schemat jest taki, że uruchamiam np. NewSupaplex poprzez Wine, czasami pogram 10 minut, czasami godzinę, ale zawsze się wyłączy (no, chyba, że wcześniej mi sie znudzi). To samo miałem z Neverballem (natywne na Linuksa), wtedy "wytrzymywał" maksymalnie ok. 10 minut, nigdy dłużej. Nie ma takiego zachowania w przypadku JoeQuake (klon Quake) ani pod Windowsami (żadna gra mi tego nie zrobiła, chociaż akurat dużo nie grałem).

Objawy są takie, że laptop mocno się nagrzewa i w losowym momencie po prostu się wyłącza. Nie jest to raczej wina przegrzewania się procesora, bo czasami zapuszczam na całą noc kompilowanie np. openoffice (ponad 7 godzin). Raczej jest to kwestia karty graficznej, której sie przecież sporo używa w grach.

Do tej pory mi się tak dzieje, więc nie znam powodu. U znajomego (ma Toshibę) wyłącza się z powodu przegrzewania procesora (używa tylko Windowsów), zainstalował jakiś program do obniżania częstotliwości zegara i wszystko od tamtej pory działa bez zastrzeżeń.

----------

## Kabraxis

no to widze, że nie jestem sam... ale jak to rozwiązać?  :Razz: 

Więc tak... prawidłowości... teoretycznie dzieje mi się to tylko jak robie emerge chyba ale przez pół roku ponad robiłem ostro emerge i _nigdy_ mi się tak nie zdażyło!

Co się od tamtego czasu zmieniło... nie mam pojęcia... nic... jedynie gcc wyszła nowa wersja.

Dodane:

Jak w latopie wygląda chłodzenie? Może mi coś padło? Tylko wentylatorek jest?

----------

## sza_ry

Paranoja wychodzi ma to że aby używać w miarę nowy sprzęt przy dużym obciążeniu trzeba stosować down clocking. 

Mój przedpotopowy Toshiba Portage 300CT (P133MMX) nie ma takich problemów  :Very Happy: 

Najlepiej byłoby obniżać częstotliwość przy nadmiernym wzroście temperatury.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Paranoja wychodzi ma to że aby używać w miarę nowy sprzęt przy dużym obciążeniu trzeba stosować down clocking. 
> 
> Mój przedpotopowy Toshiba Portage 300CT (P133MMX) nie ma takich problemów 
> 
> Najlepiej byłoby obniżać częstotliwość przy nadmiernym wzroście temperatury.

 Hehehe... Ja na moim Gericomie nie mam takich problemów, a mam stacjonarny procek (Celeron 2,2 GHz), żadnego zarządzania energią i podejście, że komputer nie może się nudzić (cały czas SETI i/albo jakaś kompilacja). Bardzo często jest tak, że jak dotknę blatu stołu od spodu to jest niemal gorący - a co dopiero się dzieje wewnątrz lapka!  :Shocked:  Ot... co niektóre elementy jego budowy są może i nieprzemyslane, ale jedno mogę powiedzieć o tym moim piecyku  :Laughing:  - jest nie do zdracia.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## martin.k

To właśnie są problemy z nowymi laptopami. Połowa z tego shitu nie powinna zejść z taśm produkcyjnych.

Pozostaje kombinowanie z ACPI i różnymi łatkami na kernela, typu dyn-tick. Albo przesiadka na jakiś zabytek, dla śmiertelników, albo przesiadka na PowerBook'a G5 (o windowsowych macIntelach nie wypowiadam się).

Bo chyba na rynku fortepianów (laptopów) to chyba już tylko Apple wie jak produkować  :Sad: 

----------

## Kabraxis

więc co mam z tym zrobić? Wcześniej tak się nie działo więc czemu dzieje się teraz?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Kabraxis wrote:*   

> więc co mam z tym zrobić? Wcześniej tak się nie działo więc czemu dzieje się teraz?

 

Może ja podam swoje amatorskie rozwiązanie dlaczego się tak dzieje "teraz". Chociaż laptopa nigdy nie posiadałem na dłużej niż zabawa czyimś na kolanach (-; to z doświadczenia wiem, że kurz jest wrogiem chłodzenia. Bardzo możliwe, że przez czas użytkowania trochę się go tam nazbierało, wydajność chłodzenia wyraźnie spadła i takie są skutki.

----------

## 13Homer

Pozwolę sobie nie zgodzić się: ja to miałem od samego początku (kiedyś grałem dużo więcej niż obecnie), jakiś miesiąc po kupnie komputera. Nie wierzę, że w tym czasie nagromadziło się aż tyle kurzu (brudu), że ma to wpływ na chłodzenie.

----------

## Kabraxis

Z tym kurzem to też możliwe, gadałem z gościem serwisu i też mi wspomniał, żebym go przedmuchał przez jakąś dziure  :Razz:   :Wink:  Tylko czym i to tak głupio, że nie moge go otworzyć....

Ok, a teraz inna sprawa: potrzebuje oprogramowania na linuksa albo windowsa (lepiej by było bo bym wykluczył wine systemu) które maksymalnie obciąży mi kompa, przetestuje sprzęt pamięć, karte graficzną itd. Poleci mi ktoś jakiś soft?

----------

## lazy_bum

Pamięć:

```
* sys-apps/memtest86 

     Description:         A stand alone memory test for x86 computers

* sys-apps/memtest86+ 

     Description:         Memory tester based on memtest86
```

Grafika?

glxgears? :-P Jakaś wymagająca gierka?

----------

## milu

Nie znam takiego combo pod linuksa, który by wszystko co możliwe obciążył i przetestował.

```
app-benchmarks/cpuburn

     Homepage:            http://pages.sbcglobal.net/redelm/

     Description:         designed to heavily load CPU chips [testing purposes]
```

i w ogóle przejrzyj cały ten katalog (app-benchmarks) w portage :]

----------

## Kabraxis

wiec w sumie tak... zmniejszylem o polowe wydajnosc procesora i juz nie pada... ale po to cholera mam wiekszy, zeby taki byl... wiec albo chlodzenie albo nie wiem co... pasta chyba raczej odpada.

Jak wyglada chlodzenie w laptopie? Jezeli wiatraczek chodzi i go slysze, ze chodzi jak zawsze to wszystko jest w porzadku czy moze to nie wszystko?

----------

## sza_ry

Chłodzenie w laptopie jak i w większości innych urządzeń polega na wymuszonym przepływie chłodnego powietrza obok nagrzewających się elementów. Dobrze opracowane chłodzenie obywa się nawet bez wymuszenia. Wiatrak włącza się tylko przy obciążeniach.

Dopóki wiatrak sie nie włączy większość ciepła oddawana jest przez obudowę. Po wymuszeniu ciepło jest w większości odbierane przez powietrze opływające chłodnice umieszczone na nagrzewających się elementach.

A że zabrudzone chłodnice bardzo tracą swoją skuteczność sama praca wiatraka nie musi oznaczać prawidłowego chłodzenia.

Na domiar złego otwory powietrzne bardzo łatwo czymś zatkać.

Po co większy? IMHO często jest to przerost formy nad treścią  :Sad:  Po prostu lepiej wygląda jak w specyfikacji jest lepszy procesor  :Very Happy:  A że po zakupie biedny klient ma z tym problem... to jego problem.

Do wykorzystania wydajnych maszyn przenośnych trzeba im zapewnić chłodzenie;

Zapewnienie “klinicznej” czystości elementów chłodzenia będzie jak najbardziej na miejscu.

Dodatkowo opływ powietrza umożliwiający zasys jak najchłodniejszego (czystego) powietrza.

W końcu są podstawki chłodzące. Podwyższa to co prawda położenie klawiatury, ale czego się nie robi dla mocy.  :Wink: 

----------

## DizL

Witam,

Mam toshibe satellite a40-522,  gentoo wczesniej chodzilo zawsze ladnie i nic sie nie przegrzewal sprzet.... ale teraz przez weekend musialem zrobic format i od nowa wszystko wrzucic... Po dniu instalowania zauwazylem ze wlasnie cos sie za mocno grzeje procesor a wentylator nie chce sie wlaczac... dopiero przy 82C i to wlaczal sie doslownie na 10 sekund na wysokich obrotach i przstawal... temperatura spadala do 72C ale za chwile znowu rosla i tak w kolko, wczesniej tego nie bylo... w koncu pogrzebalem troche i okazalo sie ze lm_sensors to powodowalo (chociaz mialem starego konfiga :/) zmienilem temperatury krytyczne na duzo nizsze i teraz jest spokoj.... wentylator chodzi caly czas ale na niskich obrotach i nic sie nie przerzewa (temp max 55C)...

Moze komus sie to przyda...

pozdro,

DizL

----------

## Kabraxis

Mi niestety wiatraczek i tak chodzi cały czas na najwyższych obrotach prawie.... niestety nie bardzo orientuje się co to jest im_sensors... może później coś znajde na ten temat.

----------

## YANOUSHek

Dobra, to może ja dodam jeszcze swoje 3 grosze. Mam laptopa HP-Compaq nx9005 z procesorem Mobile AthlonXP 2400+. Wszystko działa normalnie i pięknie, jednak kiedyś też miałem przygodę. Zainstalowałem pierwszy raz Gentoo i po pewnym czasie doszedłem do wniosku, że nie jest to idealna instalacja więc chciałem zacząć od nowa. Niestety napotkałem na pewien problem: podczas emerge system po kompilacji kilku pakietów komp się po prostu wyłączał (próbowałem kilka razy z rzędu). W końcu sprawdziłem temperaturę procesora tuż po restarcie i okazało się, że wynosiła 92 stopnie (100 to temp krytyczna, kiedy wyłącza się komp). Zakończeniem tej hostoryjki było wysłanie kompa do serwisu (jak dobrze, że był na gwarancji) i wymianą układu chłodzenia i płyty głównej (podobno coś się stopiło :P). Ogólnie bardzo fajnie, bo dostałem praktycznie nowego laptopa i nową gwarancję. 

Teraz laptop już chodzi 2 lata (prawie non stop), cały czas sobie coś tam kompiluje -- przeważnie zostawiam go na noc żeby zrobił emerge sync && emerge -uD world. 

Najważniejsze rzeczy jakich doświadczyłem osobiście:

1. NAJWAŻNIEJSZE!!

Komputer należy czyścić sprężonym powietrzem -- porządnie przedmuchać wszystkie otwory służące do chłodzenia (te którymi powietrze wylatuje oraz te, którymi wlatuje). Na moim procku powoduje to spadek średniej temperatury nawet o ok. 10 stopni.

2. Mało ważne, ale przydatne i miłe ;)

Ostatnio zainstalowałem sobie powernowd, który troszczy się o taktowanie procesora tak, żeby się nie nudził ;) Ogólnie działa to tak, że jeśli aktualne oraz przewidywane obciążenie procka spada poniżej 20%, to taktuje go w dół. Jeśli wzrośnie powyżej 80% taktuje w górę (oczywiście te wartości można samemu ustawić). Nie jest to niezbędne do funkcjonowania mojego laptopa (ok. 1.5 roku chodził bez tego) jednak gwarantuje mi większą ciszę pracy -- wiatrak włącza się na pierwszy bieg przy 52 stopniach bez powernowd zdażało się to cały czas i jeśli już się włączył, to musiałem przestać pracować na chwilę, żeby znowu cieszyć się zupełną ciszą. Teraz włącza się sporadycznie, a drugi bieg tylko podczas emerge (i to tylko tych większych).

Podsumowanie:

Czyście swoje laptopy, a będą działać :), no chyba, że ktoś ma PowerBooka, ablo MacBooka tak jak wspomniał ktoś wyżej to nie musi się przejmować niczym ;)

----------

